
Ask HN: Why are many of the ask HN questions about corporate politics? - frantzfanonfan
I assumed hackers were anti- corporations
======
JohnFen
HN (being run by YCombinator) is heavily weighted by devs working in SV
companies. That's a very corporate group.

~~~
frantzfanonfan
That's pretty ironic IMO

